# Radio



## Yarnchu (Jan 24, 2009)

Simply put, this movie is great. Very sad too. There were a couple of scenes near the begining that I had to supress my tears at(My brother is Autistic, so it made me feel worse), but I hadn't realized that there were sadder scenes later in the film. It really gets you thinking about what you have. The end is heartwarming, but I'm trying not to spoil anything hear.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 24, 2009)

yet another "inspiring" football movie


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 24, 2009)

I HATE SPORTS MOVIES SO MUCH THAT IT MAKES MY EYES BLEED

I am sure this is no exception.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 24, 2009)

Football plays a major role, but you need to look past that for the story.

Seriously, I don't like sports movies that much either, but you need to give this a better chance. It isn't "HEY LOOK FRIGGIN FOOTBALL CAN HELP MENTALLY CHALLENGED KIDS IN LIFE!!!"


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 24, 2009)

it was a pretty good movie, yeah. my mom grew up around there and one of my cousins actually went to that high school, so it was pretty cool.

football definitely takes a backseat in this movie. football plays a role in it, but none of the players are integral to the plot, if memory serves.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 24, 2009)

Johnny(I don't know how to spell his name) plays a bigger role than the other players, but his main part is showing how Radio helped develop his character.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 24, 2009)

i remember the coach was important. i also vaguely remember some of them tricking him into going into the girls' locker room.

a barbershop comes to mind when i think of this movie. was radio the movie with the coach frequenting the barbershop or was that remember the titans?


----------



## Retsu (Jan 29, 2009)

Butthole Assassin said:


> Anyone who likes this movie has as much down syndrome as the retard radio!


agreeing with this


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 29, 2009)

no, Butthole Assassin, that would be you


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 29, 2009)

I have Aspergers, and I felt so bad for the guy in the movie.


----------

